# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  اجرا نشدن کدهای جی کوئری در فایرفاکس

## khanlo.javid

با سلام 

دوستان بنده تابعی دارم که باهاش اطلاعات دیتابیس رو حذف میکنم ، ولی مشکل عجیبی داره اونم اینه که با مرورگر کروم درست کار میکنه ولی با فایرفاکس اصلا کار نمیکنه ، یعنی کد ها اجرا میشن ولی کدهای php که لینک داده شده به تابع کار نمیکنه که سطر مورد نظر رو پاک کنه .



$(function() {
$(".delete_order").bind("click",function(){
var element = $(this);
var del_id = element.attr("id");
var info = 'id=' + del_id;
 if(confirm("آیا مطمئن هستید میخواهید این محصول از سبد خرید شما حذف شود."))
		  {
 $.ajax({
   type: "GET",
   url: "delete_order.php",
   data: info,
   success: function(){
   }
 });
         $(this).parents(".table_row").css({ background: "#e74c3c" }, "fast")
		.animate({ opacity: "hide" }, "slow");
		window.location="cart.php?r=deleted_record";
 }
return false;
});
});

----------


## khanlo.javid

دوستان تست کردم با مرورگر فایرفاکس اصلا قسمت url اجرا نمیشه و وارد صفحه delete_order.php نمیشه .

----------


## blue.web9

من تست کردم تو هر دو مروگر به صفحه بعد میرفت.
لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید که چکار میخواهید انجام بدید.
بعد از درخواست ajax میخواهید به صفحه بعد برید یا فقط در صورت success بودن ajax ?

----------


## khanlo.javid

> من تست کردم تو هر دو مروگر به صفحه بعد میرفت.
> لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید که چکار میخواهید انجام بدید.
> بعد از درخواست ajax میخواهید به صفحه بعد برید یا فقط در صورت success بودن ajax ?


ببینید دوست عزیز من برای سایت فروشگاهی میخوام قسمت حذف محصولش از فاکتور رو با ajax پیاده سازی کنم یعنی با کلیک روی حذف ، کد php تو صفحه url اجرا میشه و بر اساس id ارسالی به روش get سطر مورد نظر رو حذف میکنه ، ولی مشکل اینه که با مرورگر گوگل کروم این عمل به درستی اجرا میشه ولی با فایر فاکس اونطوری که تست میکنم اصلا وارد قسمت url نمیشه و کد های php رو اجرا نمیکنه .

----------


## khanlo.javid

دوستان حلش کردم فقط کافی بود window.location رو جا به جا کنیم ، کد نهایی شد این ، میتونید ازش استفاده کنید.


$(document).ready(function() {
	$(".delete_order").bind("click",function(){
		var element = $(this);
		var delet_id = element.attr("id");
		var info = 'id=' + delet_id;
		 if(confirm("آیا مطمئن هستید میخواهید این محصول از سبد خرید شما حذف شود."))
		 {
			 $.ajax({
			   type: "GET",
			   url: "order_del.php",
			   data: info,
			   success: function(){
			   window.location="cart.php?r=deleted_record";
			   }
			 });
			 $(this).parents(".table_row").css({ background: "#e74c3c" }, "fast")
			 .animate({ opacity: "hide" }, "slow");	
		 }
		return false;
	});
});




میتونید بنا به استفاده شخصیتون این کد رو تغییر بدید موفق باشید اگه سوالی هم داشتید مطرح کنید.

----------

